# White spots on fins of my longnose



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Today i noticed that my longnose butterfly had white spots on his back fin and a few on his two front fins. I have a uv sterilizer and none of the other fish in the tank have these. Is this just part of the longnose or is this ich? It would be wierd if it is ich because i have a uv and none of the other fish have the white spots. I tried to get a pic but it just won't show up, they aren't very big and he seems fine.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

When you say white spots... does it look like cottage cheese on his fins?


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

no, and they are only present on his fins not his body. They are very small and white and do not show up on a picture, you have to get close to the tank to see them, are they just a part of his coloration?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Without being able to see it that is impossible for anyone to say... It could be something viral, it could be parasitic, it could even be the start of something fungal... or it could be part of the fish that you never noticed before. 

Best thing to do at this point is to keep water params stable and in check, and to watch him and the other fish. Good and healthy foods, and lots of hiding places to avoid stress are also going to be important. If it is something illness related, stress will make it worse. 

Is this the 80 gallon with the foxface in it?
What kind of filter are you running, and how many power heads in the tank?


----------



## romeojuliet102 (Mar 12, 2008)

*looks like cottage cheese on tail*

Hi Bettababy,

i was just reading your comment on the white spots for the other betta fish. I also posted a comment about my betta fish that i've had for 2 years now, he has some white, like you stated, cottage like stuff on 2 parts of his tail. i treated him with a blue medicine for ick and also an antibacterial liquid i purchased from petsmart for Tail Rot, pop eye and other things. he's had this for about 9 months now. i've treated him within those months about 3 times, thinking he would get worse. he still eats swims and is acting the same since the first day i got him. What could this be. When you said cottage cheese, is there something else i should be treating him for even though he's been like this for over 9months and he still alive. i just don't want him to be in any type of pain. It's not ick since its not small white spots all over his body, it's just 2 parts of his tail. please advise, if you can.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you start a new thread and pm me the link for it please? We don't want to take over this thread with a topic on a betta....

In the new thread, please post pictures of these white spots if you can. What I was worried about here was lymphocystis... which is a viral infection and medications don't work to treat it... it just has to run its course... but that is not common with bettas. With photos in a thread of your own, I will be more than happy to take a look and advise from there.


----------



## Ziek (Oct 17, 2006)

bettababy said:


> Without being able to see it that is impossible for anyone to say... It could be something viral, it could be parasitic, it could even be the start of something fungal... or it could be part of the fish that you never noticed before.
> 
> Best thing to do at this point is to keep water params stable and in check, and to watch him and the other fish. Good and healthy foods, and lots of hiding places to avoid stress are also going to be important. If it is something illness related, stress will make it worse.
> 
> ...


Another question along with what bettababy said.

Is the fish acting normally? Is it still eating normally, swimming around with no trouble, breathing steadily. 

Do you notice anything like rubbing against the substrate or other items in the tank doing a little dive and flick motion.


----------

